# CYCC Results



## Tanuj Tiku (May 3, 2012)

The results are in.....drum....roll.......and the winner is........Sascha Knorr from Germany!

Mathieu Laprise takes second place!

Many congratulations to the both of you!

I will be posting their music shortly as a youtube link.

Sascha gets $1557 minus GoFundMe and Paypal administration fee + Matt Bowdler's epic cinematic loop library when it gets released.

Mathieu will get 'The Unfinished' Loop Library also from Matt Bowdler!

A big thank you to everyone who came forward and helped us in raising an awesome $1557!

And thank you all for taking part in the competition. We listened to your music very carefully and there were many wonderful moments!

I might do a podcast presenting everyone's music if I get the permissions from everyone.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (May 3, 2012)

You can listen to the winning entries here:

http://soundcloud.com/tanujtiku/sets/ci ... ompetition


Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (May 4, 2012)

I am happy to inform everyone that Sascha Knorr has received a total of $1,628.40 as prize money ($1804 minus 5% GoFundMe and further paypal admin charges). With this, The Cinesonique Young Composer Competition 2012 has come to an end.

Thank you all who donated and participated. Many thanks to the judges Daryl Griffith and Mike Verta for coming on board. Super talented guys! They also helped in developing the marking system.

I hope to make this an annual event and hope to raise much more next time. My aim is to allow the winner to record his/her piece of music with an orchestra in Europe next year as part of the prize.

GoFundMe was a little buggy but thank you all for trying to get through still! It has paid off!

Special thanks also to Matt Bowdler for his support!

Film Scoring is a great art form and one which is not easily understood. I hope that Cinesonique can create a small resource on this subject so that all of us can learn from each other. Composers who write to picture are really brave in that they work really hard in an area which is very much underrated in most parts of the world. It is something which takes years to master and mighty legends have walked this earth before us. Legends, whose music has stood the test of time and defied all odds. I feel humbled to be in a profession where such masters have contributed so much to this art form. I am sure all of us feel the same way and I hope we can write a note or two which rest in the shadows of such brilliance. When faced with such great music to follow, one can only try and dedicate their lives to the pursuit of truth in the sonic world.

I will soon be posting a word document from Sascha where he writes about his thoughts on creating his wonderful piece of music.

And finally, thank you to all the 331 members who have supported Cinesonique and made this a special place for all of us to hang out!


----------



## Mike Marino (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for putting this together, Tanuj!

What was the total amount of music entries?


----------



## mark812 (May 5, 2012)

Great project, Tanuj!

BTW, winning composition is very reminescent of Hedwig's Theme.


----------

